# G174 - top hose arrangement



## ianb (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

Have a Bolens G174 (Iseki TX1500F) of unknown vintage that I have inherited.

It is a 2 cylinder model.

I am seeking a diagram or photo of the thermostat housing / top house arrangement. 

The Bolens seems to be a bit different to the Iseki - there is an additional alloy housing on the front of the block and the thermostat housing mates on the horizontal instead of the vertical (block) face. An air bleed goes from the pump to this housing.

I suspect my Dad has bodged the outlet or top house at some point, but the Iseki parts book shows their version so I doubt the Iseki parts would be of use. The current setup has a huge kink in the hose and wouldn't flow water....

Can someone post up what it *should* look like on a Bolens ?

Also, any ideas on where to get Bolens specific parts in Queensland Australia ?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

The Bolens G174 mechanicals are the same as an an Iseki TX2160/TX1500F - built in the same factory,same HP, gearbox, axles, diffs, pumps, linkage etc- the only major difference is some of the early series to maybe c.1981 use a K75 2cyl Mitsubishi engine whereas the later Iseki's mainly use a KB3 3cyl Mitsubishi.

Attached is an extract from the parts book detailing the illustrations/part numbers for the 2cyl you may require - any Iseki Dealer in Queensland should be able to assist with sourcing parts. 

Trust this assists & if you need further details let me know - the Bolens/Iseki's are great little garden tractors & real easy to work on(IMO far better than small Kubota's which I also own)


----------



## ianb (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi MBTrac,

Funny, I thought it would be you that answered ! Thanks for the info.

Yes, that is the arrangement. The only engine bay pictures I have found (and the Iseki parts book at the local dealer) don't have the extra housing - part 18 I think. They show the thermostat straight on the block and the bypass blocked at the pump end. Hence the water outlet points in the wrong direction when fitted to the part 18 casting.
Rather strange....

It looks like the water outlet I have is for this "other" setup. That is why I was reluctant to order a new one... I think I would have got the same again.

Unfortunately I can't quite make out the part numbers in the listing, even if I zoom in or print them out.

Any chance of a better quality scan ?

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I seem to have accrued over the years most of the parts/service manuals for the tractors I've run - depending on which way you look at it, either fortunate to have done so, or maybe unfortunate because I've needed to do so to work on this gear....
Anyways here's hopefully a better scan for the Iseki which may help getting yours up & running :-


----------

